# NUB Maduro in the man cave....



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

did have some trouble with the smoke building up, but I put a small fan in the window to help. 

that is one kick ass cigar...quite powerful.

WIFE APPROVED SMOKING! :rockon:


----------



## jpmg (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got one of these in a torpedo sitting in my humidor. I was gonna smoke it last night but went with a Don Pepin Cuban Classic instead. The smell coming from the NUB was amazing though so I can't wait for the right opportunity to light it up. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah it surprised me a bit with its strength since I smoke maduros frequently and it burned very evenly(since I got my humidity down a bit).

I do need a new cutter for larger ring cigars....I had to force it into a standard cutter a bit.

-J


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome ash tray. The Nub kicks my butt.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

yaqui said:


> awesome ash tray. The Nub kicks my butt.


Thanks, its quite old too.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Nicely done. I'm a fan of Nubs as well and this one is even made more "rare" by being "wife approved".


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I enjoy the Habano so far. Glad I picked up a box when it was on sale. Do recommend a nice heavy meal before a smoke (in my case lol)


----------

